# (UT) Wanted- Dark Golden Ichy Clear Stud



## WFGG (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking for potential dark golden stud = ichy clear. I'm out west and we hunt the dogs from August to Feb. Titles are great but also need lines with HIGH birdiness, prey drive, go all day type bodies, even better if used as upland or water fowl.

Can do fresh chilled. 

email me [email protected] 

Thanks


----------

